# Is this possible???



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

So I have a 2 drive upgraded system. My original tivo HDD died. Can I take my 2nd drive this is 120GB and restore my original tivo drive image on it? If so do i just do a restore and I am done, or do I need to tell my "tivo" there is additional space. My original tivo drive is only 40GB and I am moving to a 120GB. Thanks for the help


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Not clear what you have or don't have. Are there two drives in your system or not? If so, I presume one of them died and you want to replace it? Or you only have one drive (40GB) which has died and you want to replace it with a 120GB? If the latter and you have a good image all you need to do is to restore to new drive making sure there is a -x in your restore command to expand the drive to new capacity.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok so Originally I had a stock Tivo series 2 with 1 40GB drive. I upgraded it to a 2 drive system adding a 120Gb drive. This worked great until last week. Before I upgraded I make a backup of the 40Gb drive. 

My 40Gb drive died

So I wanted to take the 120Gb drive that WAS married to the original drive and restore the 40GB image on it so I will now have a 1 drive system.

I used the following command, after booting with the weekknees mfstools boot disk.

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc 

Everything went fine, it said it restored some 800MB. Pop the drive into the tivo and I dont get past the gret powering up screen.

Soooo

Do I need to format the drive first before the restore. Do I need to use a different command line or different cd other then weekknees.

Also I am sure it doesnt matter but I dont have a HDD with FAT32 on it so I burned the .bak file to a CD and retored it from CD. Everything seemed ok, just want to give you all teh details.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like you did everything fine. Is the drive jumper set to master? Everytime you restore it reformats the drive on the fly.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, the drive is on master. Any other suggestions?

I have never booted it into windows.... I am trying to think what else it could be. 

Would a restore be sucessful if my .bak file was bad?

Does it matter what mfstools I use to restore?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope, you have to have a good image for a restore.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

I just D/L the tiger version from HInsdale's site and same issue. Everything restores with no errors, then I cant get past the grey boot up screen. I even changed the IDE cable just to make sure.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Some drives need the jumper removed to be a single Master drive in the TiVo. Others have reported that the CS position worked.

See if it works without the -x expand option *mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc*

Reboot then check the new drive with *mfstools info /dev/hdc*

Do you know if the backup was tested when it was made?


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

ok I tried with the tiger disk D/L from hinsdale and the restore reported no errors but no dice in the tivo. I tried running mfsinfo, but it said not found

I ran it under weakknees boot disk and at the end of the restore I get
mfs_read_inode: Inode 19167 corrupt, trying back

Then it puts me to the prompt. Not sure what that is about, going to reboot and try info

After running mfsinfo here is the data

/dev/hda10 MFS Partition Size 512MiB
/dev/hda11 MFS Partition Size 12010Mib

Total MFS volume size 12098Mib
Estimated hours in standalone Tivo: 15
This Mfs volume may be expanded 5 more times

I am rebooting and trying in tivo

Ohh I did try each test on master and cable select with the jumpers

Also just to make sure I am not missing the obvious, I am assuming after 5 min at the grey screen it is not going to work. 

In regards to the image, no I am not sure it is a working image. I have a request in for a Tivo 24004A Image as well to test it. I am waiting on the PM back for the location to try that. 

Thanks again for the help everyone

Yes the Tivo is on hda just so you arent confused. 

Ok just tried restore with mfslive cd and still no luck. So here is what I am thinking. either my backup is bad, or there is still something left on the large drive telling the tivo is "used to be a B drive" I can not devorce because original ivo A drive is shot. Could there be something left of the "b" drive that a restore is not overwritting?

Thanks for the help


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope - the drive is wiped clean and formatted on the fly every time a restore command is run on a drive. After reviewing all of the above I think the problem has to do with the backup being on a CD rather than on an FAT hard drive. Did you manually mount the CD with the image on it? I am not sure how to point the restore command to the image on the CD. I'm sure somebody out there should be able to help. What brand hard drive is the 120?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

rcm87 said:


> /dev/hda10 MFS Partition Size 512MiB
> /dev/hda11 MFS Partition Size 12010Mib
> 
> Total MFS volume size 12098Mib
> ...


 12,010mb and 15hrs is that a typo? Is the drive only 12GB?


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope that 15 hours is without the -x in the restore

I thought it was weird as well, but it is not a typo

In regards to the CD
I mount it just like you would a hard drive. It says it is ready only, but that shouldnt matter. I have a spare drive around here. I will format it and try that.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

ok Same problem here is what I have done today

Copied the .bak file over to a fat32 drive and retored the image with the following command

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda

Here is the mfsinfo on the drive

The MFS volume contains 4 partitions

/dev/hda10
Size: 512MiB

/dev/hda11
Size 12098Mib

/dev/hda12
Size: 0 Mib

/dev/hda13
Size: 104116Mib

Total MFS volume size: 116727MiB
Estimated Hours is 130

Hope this helps

Each time I test I try on CS and Matster just to make sure.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

rcm87 said:


> Nope that 15 hours is without the -x in the restore
> 
> I thought it was weird as well, but it is not a typo
> 
> ...


The backup is bad, you need a good image to restore from.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

Any advice on where I can get a good one, and once I have a good image, do I need to change it in anyway to give it MY tivo serial number??


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Clear and Delete Everything should take care of the S/N issues.

For an image see this thread by StanSimmons or Instant Cake can be purchased with an image and another (more expensive) option is buy a pre-loaded drive from WeaKnees or PTVUpgrade.


----------



## rcm87 (Dec 29, 2003)

So the S/N is hard coded in the Tivo box, and once I have it loaded, the cmos/bios will send tivo my correct info? Correct???


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yep, That's how I understand it.


----------

